
Class-Divided Cities: San Francisco Edition - misnamed
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2013/04/class-divided-cities-san-francisco-edition/4832/
======
js8
I don't understand their class definition. Does the article imply that the
class divide based on income/wealth is dead and now there is a divide based on
profession instead?

~~~
panic
There's a distinction to be made between economic class and social class:
[http://siderea.livejournal.com/1260265.html?format=light](http://siderea.livejournal.com/1260265.html?format=light)

~~~
Ericson2314
There totally is, but not sure how one can get at the latter very well from
census data.

~~~
losteverything
The census continually surveys households year after year. The big one of
course is the decannual census.

Much fewer households receive the census but they are much more rich in the
questions asked.

~~~
Ericson2314
Social class is very hard to qualify—its by-definition "collectively
subjective". The best I can imagine census doin is asking one to self report
and report on neighbors. I imagine this would also cause an uproar.

------
personjerry
So, acknowledging the difficulty of finding affordable housing, does anyone
have any practical suggestions for a young techie planning to move to the Bay
Area soon?

~~~
misnamed
Ditch your car, accept that roommates are a way of life, and keep track of
your non-essential expenses.

~~~
CardenB
How do you deal with outdoor activities?

~~~
raldi
Public transit can take you to all kinds of amazing parks, and even beaches.
Plus there's always Uber and Zipcar.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Bicycling too - I used to ride from my apartment on Lower Haight across the
Golden Gate to Marin and camp at Haypress (which was often deserted), get up
at sunrise, ride back into the city, shower, and ride to work.

------
YuriNiyazov
Does anyone know of any serious movements to completely repeal rent control in
Berkeley and San Francisco?

~~~
h4nkoslo
Nope. The wonderful thing about rent-creation schemes (in the economic sense,
not just "rented housing" although it's obviously a canonical example) is that
they create built-in constituencies. Make the built-in constituency powerful
enough to crowd out the competition and it is extremely difficult to dislodge.

Examples: rent control, copyright law, professional certifications (eg law or
medical license), government contracting standards, direct access to money
supply...

~~~
crdoconnor
Rent control is an ineffective band aid over the gaping wound caused by
proposition 13, ZIRP and San Francisco's landed gentry working day and night
to kill all forms of new development.

America has a weird obsession with ripping off these ineffectual band aids
while pretending the gaping wound doesn't exist.

Absolutely coincidentally the 1%'s propaganda mouthpieces would have you
believe that your real problem is rent control and occupational licensing for
cat groomers:

[http://www.cato.org/blog/occupational-licensing-it-isnt-
just...](http://www.cato.org/blog/occupational-licensing-it-isnt-just-doctors-
lawyers-any-more)

[http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-274.html](http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-274.html)

... but you've gotta be "fair" to the people who extract eye watering rents:

[http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/property-
ownersh...](http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/property-ownership-
fairness-act-protecting-property-rights)

------
matthewmcg
What's going on with Alcatraz Island? It's shaded "primarily service class"!
Are there NPS personnel living there full time?

~~~
rglovejoy
And why is Santa Clara County left out?

~~~
RandomName2020
Not only that: Alameda county is not a part of SF metro. Especially Fremont,
which is part of Fremont-Milpitas-Union City tri-city metro.

------
thrownblown
poor color coding choice for color deficient readers.

~~~
surfmike
and they also paint unpopulated areas, like the santa cruz mountains, with red

~~~
duskwuff
The lead map also appears to depict the Presidio and the Golden Gate Bridge as
occupied. (By the creative and working classes, respectively.)

Weirdly, they managed to carve out gaps for several other parks, so it's not
like they didn't support unpopulated areas...

~~~
Noseshine
The Presidio _is_ populated. I shared a house with three room mates there once
- great area (morning run to the Golden Gate bridge), shitty houses. It isn't
_densely_ populated, but it does have quite a few houses.

